# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطة الاكليل للهمداني  النادر   10  اجزاء

## الميزان

معلومات عن كتاب الاكليل للهمداني المفقود 
1- يقع المخطوط في عشرة أجزاء يقال أنها في اليمن صنعاء بمكتبة الامام يحيى كاملة (نقلا عن أمين الريحاني ) ويوجد
ايضا في استانبول(عاشر افندي ) وفي ودمشق. 
2-الجزء الاول والثاني في برلين 
3- الجزء الثاني والثامن في القاهرة ثان 5\410  
4-الجزء العاشر في باريس أول 6056  
5-الجزء الثامن يتحدث عن الحصون والقلاع واماكن القبور باليمن الجزء الثامن نشر عن طريق
الأب أنستاس الكرملي سنة 1931م 
6- الجزء العاشر يتحدث عن الانساب منه نسخة في برلين برقم9377 
المصدر
بروكلمان تاريخ الادب العربي 


وهذا الكتاب يذكر معدن كل قبيله ودرجاتها وكبار عشائرها ويصنف قبائل العرب والمهاجرين من اليمن ومناطق النزوح واصلهم وقبيلتهم ومواطن اصولهم في اليمن وانسابهم 
وقيل ان ابي الحسن الهمداني لم يذكر صغيره وكبيره في قبائل العرب الا وقد ذكرها في كتابه 
وسبب ضياع المخطوطه واختفائها معني 
ويعتبر الكتاب ضالة المؤرخين العرب والعجم وقد وضع له مؤتمر معني في لبنان توصلوا في النهايه ان اختفائه معني من قبل اليمن .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> معلومات عن كتاب الاكليل للهمداني المفقود


ومن قال إنه مفقود؟!




> وسبب ضياع المخطوطه واختفائها معني 
> ويعتبر الكتاب ضالة المؤرخين العرب والعجم وقد وضع له مؤتمر معني في لبنان توصلوا في النهايه ان اختفائه معني من قبل اليمن .


لم يعد مفقودًا؛ بل طبع منه عدة أجزاء، فمن علم حجة على من لم يعلم، وهذه مشاركة الأخ صالح غيث تدل على ذلك:




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> للفائدة أقول : إن كتاب الأكليل طبع منه الجزء الأول والثاني والثامن والعاشر بتحقيق الشيخ محمد بن علي الأكوع الحوالي ، وهو القدر الذي عثر عليه من الكتاب ، وقد وجدته في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب في إحدى دور العرض اليمنية ، ولكني للأسف تمهلت في أخذه حتى نسيته ، وأحذت صفة جزيرة العرب بتحقيق الأكوع وهو كتاب لا يخلو من فائدة .
> أما كلام الظاهري فقد لمسته في كتاب الصفة أيضا .


طبع في: *منشورات المدينة ، بيروت ، 1406هـ  .*   نقلا عن إحدى المصادر.

وللحوار حول رأي الشيخ أبي عبدالرحمن الظاهري في ( الهمداني ) وأخباره .. ( من مصدر نادر )
يرجى مراجعة الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15279
وبالله التوفيق.

يقول المحقق: وقد قضيت في تنقيحه وتصحيحه الليالي الطوال والأيام الغوال وقطعت في تحقيق كلماته وتدقيق الفاظه وقتا كنت أنحته من نفسي نحتا وأفنيت في ضبطه وتحريره ومقابلته على أصوله ومراجعته أعز أوقاتي وأنفس ساعاتي ولقد كنت استشعر الونى في بعض الأحايين وأن أعصابي قد خارت وأن فكري قد احترق فألقي الأوراق والقلم بين يدي بدون علم ولا شعور وأسند رأسي إلى وسادة بجانبي، حتى يذهب عني الوجا، ويزول ما كنت أخاف وأحذر وهكذا دواليك كل ذلك علم الله خدمة للعلم وأمانة النقل وحرصا على حفظ روح الأصل من التحريف والتصحيف واخراج الكتاب بصورة تروق الناظرين حاملاً بين طياته الأجيال السالفة والأمم الخالية والأسلاف الأمجاد. انتهى. منقول

وقال بعض من كتب عن الشيخ في الشكبة: 
((ومن أغرب ما سمعت ما أخبرني به ثقة أن شابا من قليلي البضاعة جاء إلى الشيخ حمد الجاسر وقال له بأن الأكوع قد غير أو اضاف على الجزء الأول من الإكليل ما ليس منه فاعترت اشيخ حمد حدة وقال من أخبرك بذلك هل اطلعت على نسخة الإكليل فأجاب الشاب بالنفي فطلب الجاسر من بعض خاصته أن يحضر مصورة مخطوط الإكليل عن مكتبة برلين من مكتبته العامرة وطلب من الشاب أن يبين له أين يقع تصرف الأكوع، فحار الفتى ولم يملك جوابا، فنهره الشيخ حمد وعاتبه وكان ذلك سببا في عودة هذا الشاب إلي الجادة في التزود من العلم والتثبت قبل إلقاء القول على عوانهن خاصة في حق أهل العلم)).

----------


## الكاتب سالم بريك

> معلومات عن كتاب الاكليل للهمداني المفقود
> 
> 1- يقع المخطوط في عشرة أجزاء يقال أنها في اليمن صنعاء بمكتبة الامام يحيى كاملة (نقلا عن أمين الريحاني )


هذا الكلام صحيح ويقال سبب اخفائه هو (( يوجد به كشف وفضائح للزيدية من ائمة صنعاء )) ويقال كذلك يوجد به (( انتصارات الغير على ائمة صنعاء )) ولهذا خفي هذه الاجزاء .
فهل يا ترى حان للزيود في صنعاء ان يخرجوا هذه الاجزاء المخفيه للناس حتى ينظر ما فعل الزيود عبر العصور والازمان 
بئس القوم هم

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

وقد طبع سابقاً الجزء الأول والثاني والثامن والعاشر في مكتبة الإرشاد - صنعاء ..

بتحقيق الشيخ محمد بن علي الأكوع ..

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

ومن أراد الكتاب فيوجد منه عدة نسخ من طبعة مكتبة الإرشاد وهي طبعة فاخرة ..

وهي موجودة في مكتبة الأسدي في العزيزية - مكة المكرمة ..

----------


## جلاء الأفهام

أخي سالم بريك .. تكهنك خاطئ وقد كنت فيه معتدي .. فالهمداني هو زيدي وهو أيضاً متقدم على أكثر أئمة الزيدية ..

----------


## وضاح الحمادي

الأخ الفاضل جلاء الأفهام من أين أتيت بأن الهمداني زيدي؟

----------


## سكلوع

الأخوة الأفاضل أفيدكم أنني قد أسهبت في الكلام عن الأكليل وصفة الجزيرة للهمداني في كتابي المطبوع : ( الخمير المفتوت معجم المصنفات الواردة في إدام القوت ) .. وإليكم ما ذكرت ، وأرجو أن تجدوا فيه ما يفيد ويُثري : 


" الإكليل "


للحسن بن أحمد بن يعقوب الهمداني ( ت بعد 360هـ ، وقيل 334هـ) .
ـ المطبوع منه (4) مجلدات متفرقة هي (10،8،2،1) بتحقيق محمد بن علي الأكوع ، وفي : " الذخائر الشرقية " لكوركيس عواد (1/ 147، 264) أنَّ المجلدين الثالث والثامن نُشر بتحقيق انستاس الكرملي على الترتيب في سنتي (1931م ببغداد ) ، و (1947م ببغداد ) ، وأعاد تحقيقهما على نسخ أكثر وفهارس متنوعة الأستاذ نبيه أمين فارس ، ووقفت على تحقيقه للجزء الثامن فوجدته موفقا فيه .
ـ وقفت للأستاذ مقبل التام عامر الأحمدي في مقاله : " الدامغة قصيدة الحسن بن أحمد الهمداني " ، والمنشور في مجلة " التراث العربي" وهي :(-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب العرب-دمشق العدد 95 - السنةالرابعة والعشرون - أيلول 2004 - رجب 1425) كلامه عن " الإكليل " وطبعاته يحسن نقله هــنا :( الإكليل، وهو أَنْبَهُ تآليفه وأظهرها، وأكثرها فُشُوّاً في الآفاق، يقع في عشرة أجزاء: 
الأوّل : في المبتدأ وأصول أنساب العرب والعجم، ونسب ولد حِمْير . والثّاني: في نسب ولد الهَمَيْسَع بن حِمْير . والثّالث: في فضائل قحطان . والرّابع: في السّيرة القديمة، من عهد يَعْرُب بن قحطان إلى عهد أبي كَرِب أسعد الكامل . والخامس: في السّيرة الوسطى، من عهد أبي كرب إلى عهد ذي نُواس . والسّادس: في السّيرة الأخيرة، من عهد ذي نُواس إلى عهد الإسلام . والسّابع: في التّنبيه على الأخبار الباطلة والحكايات المستحيلة . والثّامن: في مَحافِد اليمن ومَساندها ودَفائنها وقصورها، ومراثي حِمْير والقبوريّات . والتّاسع: في أمثال حِمْير وحِكَمِها باللّسان الحِمْيريّ . والعاشر: في معارف هَمْدان وأنسابها وعيون أخبارها .
انتهى إلينا منها أربعة أجزاء: الأوّلان، نُشرا نشراتٍ عدّة، شُحِنَتْ بالتّصحيف حتّى مُشاشها، ونَخَرَ داء التّحريف جسمها، فلا يُرْكَن إلى واحدةٍ منها، والثّامن، أصابه ما أصاب أخويه الأوّلين من المَسْخ والأَذى إلاّ قليلا، أمّا العاشر فقد نهضَ له العلاّمة محبّ الدّين الخطيب، فقرأه وصنع فهارسه، وسَدَّ ثُلَمَه، وأماط عن أصله كثيرًا من أسقامه، حتّى خرج، وهو من الحُسْن، البدر في تمامه، غير أنّ هذا الجزء انتكس، وانفرط عِقده ، وهوى على رأسه، بعد أن نشره بعضُهم نشرةً أخرى مَطْموسة، كُتب لها من الانتشار ـ لسوء الطّالع ـ ما حَجَب قُرْصَ محبّ الدّين عن النّار ، وعِلْمَه عن الأخيار . ) أهـ كلامه . قلت : بخصوص تحقيق العلامة محب الدين الخطيب ـ رحمه الله ـ للجزء العاشر سنة( 1368هـ )، والذي كان نشره بعناية لجنة نشر ذخائر المخطوطات والمؤلفات اليمنية ، وللوقوف على أسماء اللجنة ، وتفاصيل أكثر حول نشرة هذا الجزء : [ انظر : " مصادر التراث اليمني فــي المكتبة البريطانية " للدكتور حسيـن عبد الله العمري ، ( ص 45) ، الطبعة الثانية].
ـ يبدو أنَّ للقاضي محمد الأكوع هنات كثيرة في تحقيقاته لكتب الهمداني كـ " الإكليل " ، و " صفة جزيرة العرب " ، نلمس ذلك من كلام الأستاذ مقبل التام عامر الأحمدي المذكور آنفاً ، وهناك دراسة نقدية باسم " جناية الأكوع على ذخائر الهمداني " للأستاذ الأديب أحمد بن محمد الشامي ، وهي منشورة في بيروت سنة ( 1980م ) ، قد وقفت عليها فألفيتها قيمة .
ـ للشيخ حمد الجاسر ـ رحمه الله ـ مقالات فـي تصحيح الجزء الأول والعاشر من " الإكليل " .[ انظر : " حمد الجاسر دراسة لحياته مع ببليو جرافية لأعماله المنشورة في الكتب والمجلات " ، إعداد مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية بالرياض ، الطبعة الثانية ، 1426هـ / 2005م ، ( ص 96، 102) ] .
لإنستاس ماري الكرملي : " منزلة كتاب الإكليل من الآداب العربية " انظــر : " الأب أنستاس ماري الكرملي حياته ومؤلفاته " لكوركيس عواد ( رقم 1151 ).
ـ في عدد من أعداد : " مجلة المجمع العلمي العراقي " ، (3/300) سنة (1373هـ / 1954م) ، وقفت على مبحث بعنوان : ( رسائل تاريخية من الكرملي إلى الإمام الألوسي ) باعتناء وتعليق محمد بهجت الأثري ؛ ذكر فيها خمسة رسائل ؛ منها الرسالة الثالثة الموجهة من أنستاس الكرملي إلى العلامة محمود شكري الألوسي من جبل الكرمل بتاريخ (29 كانون الأول سنة 1908م) جرى ذكر كتاب " الإكليل " فيها ؛ حيث قال الكرملي : ( أما كتاب الإكليل للهمداني فهو كما قلت سيدي من أجلّ ما وُضع بين كتب التاريخ ، والمعروف منه الجزء الثامن ، وقد طبعه الألمانيون طبعاً على الحجر ، ومنه عدة نسخ في مكاتب بلاد الإفرنج ، ومنه نسخة قديمة في حلب الشهباء . أما سائر الأجزاء والمجلدات فمفقودة ، والإفرنج يودون الحصول عليها ويشترون بأثمان حسنة ، وقد فتشت عنها بقدر ما في طاقتي فلم أظفر إلى الآن إلا بما ظفر به حُنين ) .
ـ للأستاذ محمد عبد القادر بامطرف (ت 1988م) كتيب بعنوان: " ملاحظات على ما ذكره الهمداني عن جغرافية حضرموت في كتبه (صفة جزيرة العرب ) والجزأين الأول والثاني من كتابه (الإكليل )" ، وموضوعه في تصحيح بعض أخطاء الهمداني في كتابيه عن بعض المواقع والقبائل في حضرموت والمهرة ، وقد نُشر على صفحات مجلة الحكمة ،وأثار حينها جدلاً واسعاً ، ثم طُبع عن دار الهمداني في عدن سنة (1984م) [ انظر : " دراسات في تاريخ حضرموت الحديث والمعاصر" للدكتور صالح علي باصرة ، ( ص 60)].
ـ ذكر الرحالة الألماني هانز هولفريتز في كتابه: " اليمن من الباب الخلفي " ، (ص 168) ؛ أنَّ مكتبة الإمام يحي حميد الدين تحوي المجلدات العشـرة لكتاب " الإكليل " ، وكذلك ذكر الرحالة أمين الريحاني في كتابه : " ملوك العرب " مثل ذلك ؛ بينما يذكر المؤرخ اليمني الدكتور حسين العمري أنه منذ وقت مبكر والمؤرخون أمثال القفطي ( ت 626هـ ) يشيرون إلى أنه من المتعذر وجود نسخة كاملة من كتاب " الإكليل " ، ولعل بعض أجزائه أُحرقت من قبل بعض القبائل للمثالب والخلافات القبلية المعروفة ، ومع ذلك فلا يزال الأمل بالعثور عليها قائماً . [ انظر :" مصادر التراث اليمني فــي المكتبة البريطانية " للدكتور حسين عبد الله العمري ، ( ص 37) من الطبعة الثانية ].
ـ اختصره نشوان بن سعيد الحميري ( ت 573هـ ) وسماه : " الخلاصة " ؛ ذكر ذلك الخزرجي في كتابه : " طراز أعلام الزمن " . [ انظر : " مصادر الفكر في اليمن " للحبشي ، ( طبعة أبوظبي ) ، ( ص 477) ] .
ـ ذكر الأستاذ علي بن سليمان الصوينع في كتابه القيم : " الكتب العربية النادرة " ـ الطبعة الثانية ـ ، ( ص 123، 133) فصل بعنوان : " الكتب المهداة " ، وكان فصلاً ممتعاً ، وذكر من نماذج الإهداءات : إهداء : " الإكليل " من محققه الشيخ محمد بن علي الأكوع ؛ للأستاذ عبد السلام هارون ، ونص الإهداء كالتالي : ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . حضرة أستاذنا العلامة الأكبر المحقق البحاثة الأخ عبد السلام محمد هارون حفظه الله وعمر به ربوع العلم ؛ مشفوعاً بكل تقدير وحب ؛ بتاريخه 5/12/1397هـ ، 16/11/1977م . من أخيه محمد علي الأكوع الحوالي ) .

----------

